# Using gcc 24 lx to cut rhinestone transfer materials



## mistacash (May 3, 2010)

hi, i have just ordered a gcc 24 lx. mainly to use for vinly transfers, but after looking around the forum im begining to think rhinestones would be a good way to market my shirt to the females.so after doing some research i saw most folks reccomend using a cutter with a servo motor for rhinestone transfer material. i would like to get some first hand information from you guys. i did some checking and found that the gcc 24 lx. is designed to cut up to 0.8 mm and ive seen that people use sand mask to make transfers whcih is 25 mil thick (.635 mm) other use graphtec rhinestone stencil material (couldnt find the thickness of this). so my question is can i use sand mask with my gcc 24 lx. or am i busted and should just give up on the rhinestone game now. thanks for any help i did search but found nothing specific to these materials


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You can use your GCC Expert 24 LX to cut any rhinestone template material out there as far as I know. GCC makes great cutters and I know a bunch of people on here have the lower model than what you have and are cutting rhinestone templates. You'll be fine!


----------



## mistacash (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the help, im just trying to cover my basis, do u know of any other material i can use to make templates that comes on a roll?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can cut templates with the LX no problem,, its not the ideal cutter for production work for templates but just starting out you will be just fine. Just make sure you get a good 60 degree blade.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Roger is right. It's all in the settings you use. Speed, downforce, offset and blade extention. I use the Graphtec pink material but a lot of people are trying the "sticky flock" material now. Also what SW are you going to use to cut your templates. There are many and lots of info. on here. I am happy with the Winpcsign2010. Check out Rogers site.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Roger

I am new to the cutters and I wonder why is the GCC LX 24 is good to get started but not for production. 
Since I am not a machine type of a guy, Would it be fare to compare the following with an analogy on vehicles?

Lets say we are on a long road trip, 

GCC 24 LX = Toyota Yaris?
GCC Puma = Toyota Camry?

Also I have purchased the following to start cutting stencils:

Hartco 425
graphtec pink material
Still pending to purchase sticky flock

Will all this materials cut no problem on the GCC 24 LX?

Have anyone used the materials above on Laser? 

Thank you guys~!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

well its more like the lx 24 is a Yaris and the Puma is a Lexus.

The LX has stepper motors and has lighter built body as it also has only 250 grams of down force.

The Puma has servo motors and a heavier built body with 400 grams of downforce. The servo motors will take the abuse of heavy cutting for long periods.

There are many more reasons but thats it in a nutshell

You will have no problems cutting those materials with the LX


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder How I could Thank You twice 

I'll ask my wife to get me the PUMA  ==> LEXUS !!!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the Bengal for a all around cutter


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

plan b said:


> I like the Bengal for a all around cutter


I LOOOOVE my GCC Bengal!!!


----------

